# A Camera Walks Into a Bar, Scary Review



## distant.star (Mar 23, 2013)

.
_*A Camera Walks Into a Bar*_

This is worth reading if only for the great characterizations of camera manufacturing companies.

The scary part is it suggests how far behind Canon (and Nikon) is in current photographic technology. Professional photographers are beginning to migrate to this -- and Canon could be left in the dust.


http://zackarias.com/for-photographers/gear-gadgets/fuji-x100s-review-a-camera-walks-into-a-bar/


----------



## trygved (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd say that Canon and Nikon are more like two successful businessmen comparing accomplishments and material posessions.
These accomplishments and posessions make these two businessmen look pretty damn attractive (if the women in the bar are supposed to represent photographers.)

In any case, I enjoyed his review of the camera.
I've sold off my gear to get the x100s, so it's nice to see it favored the way it is.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 24, 2013)

I really enjoyed reading this review. Had a great laugh about the stereotypes (and some seem very fitting indeed). Only thing is, Fuji is not an American drifter but more like a university kid with retro styling  And where is Samsung??

I have considered the X100(s) before, but being limited to a fixed prime means having to shovel out more for the X-pro 1, and THAT becomes serously expensive if it's not your primary kit. 

So that's why I went with Sony, I'd say Sony went out of the bar with one of the ladies when he brought out the NEX-6. Looks ain't everything


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 24, 2013)

distant star, nice one, thanks for sharing ... made me laugh.

*Here is the ending of the story:*
The unsuspecting "young girl that was sitting with Leica who "heads out the door but not before slipping her number into Fuji’s back pocket" soon finds out, the very first night, that the "young good looking kid", (called Fuji), although quite good and potent, ONLY has one single move (read that as *tiny* focal "*length*" ... pun intended ;D) therefore not completely satisfying her every need. Whereas the more mature, Canon & Nikon have lots of massive time tested moves & lengths to go deep and satisfy every single need. So she goes back to Canon / Nikon to live happily ever after but still dabbles with one day (or night) stands with the "young good looking kid" for that one single move.
*
Could this be the Moral of the story:*
We are all 8!tches of Canon, Nikon, Sony. Olympus etc etc? and Zack Aries is Fuji's 8!tch who soon comes back to Canon / Nikon for his regular quota? ;D ;D ;D

By the way, Zack Aries used to shoot both Canon and Nikon, apparently since 2009 he mainly shoots only with Canon http://zackarias.com/for-photographers/gear-gadgets/headline-i-switched-to-canon-world-still-turns/


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe i'm just a measurebater, but goddamn. Have a look at that image with the x100s, 6d, and IQ140. How freaking good is the IQ140?

Carl says it's NUTS how sharp this is.

Look at the reds too, the x100s looks as bad as my 7D (I'll believe that it's a raw-conversion problem though), 6D is smoother, but IQ140 is a red-cream machine... (interested to know what lens was on the PhaseMiya)

Speaking of which, PhaseOne may be the perfectionist at pouring beers, but did he mention that PhaseOne is not exactly like the rest, he's one of the last of his species, and they only survive by eating each other to grow stronger? His latest victims were apparently an israeli guy and a japanese chick...


----------



## Artifex (Mar 24, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I really enjoyed reading this review. Had a great laugh about the stereotypes (and some seem very fitting indeed). Only thing is, Fuji is not an American drifter but more like a university kid with retro styling  *And where is Samsung??*
> 
> I have considered the X100(s) before, but being limited to a fixed prime means having to shovel out more for the X-pro 1, and THAT becomes serously expensive if it's not your primary kit.
> 
> So that's why I went with Sony, I'd say Sony went out of the bar with one of the ladies when he brought out the NEX-6. Looks ain't everything



If we are talking about that, where is Pentax!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 24, 2013)

Artifex said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I really enjoyed reading this review. Had a great laugh about the stereotypes (and some seem very fitting indeed). Only thing is, Fuji is not an American drifter but more like a university kid with retro styling  *And where is Samsung??*
> ...



Ah that answers my previous question: he's probably out with Samsung taking pictures


----------



## RGF (Mar 24, 2013)

Where is hassebald in the story? On a wheel chair? Also the phone cameras, like flies that land in your drink!


----------



## distant.star (Mar 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> Also the phone cameras, like flies that land in your drink!



That's funny -- and exactly how it feels to me.

One pro I know says the X110S is a great tool in his kit, and he uses it -- but when he has to shoot action, it's Canon & Nikon DSLR all the way. At least for now.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh well, yeah, haha. But what do we learn from this other than Mr. Arias being a Fuji endorser? Not that there is anything wrong with. I hope they pay him well and that he gets all the stuff he needs for his kind of photography.

And I don't dispute that Canon and Nikon need to stay focused in order to keep the delicate balance between consumer demands ("sharp", "high ISO") and professional needs for very different groups of pros that then in return make MWACs buy their point and shoots (or not in the age of iPhones).

In the meantime I'm still waiting for a large sensor rangefinder that is affordable. So for me I don't see any "new Leica" so far. Only stylish snapshot cameras that deliver "sharp" snapshots. Do I want an x100 or something in the meantime? Yeah, kinda. It's still better than having no camera at hand when all you need is a good quality snapshot.

And given how frustrating all these "wrong" priorities are I'm more interested in going back to film at this point and shoot medium format for more control - and better prints.


----------



## RGF (Mar 24, 2013)

distant.star said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Also the phone cameras, like flies that land in your drink!
> ...



perhaps I should call the camera phones gnats


----------



## unfocused (Mar 24, 2013)

The rest of the story:

After a drink or two, Nikon and Canon head to their homes in the suburbs. They have a good laugh on the train ride home as they think about the guys sitting in the corner, still living in their mom's basements without much hope of ever getting a date, much less finding a wife.

Then their thoughts turn to Leica. Some people are jealous of him, but really, to them he's just an object of pity any more. He was once married to the most beautiful and desirable woman on the planet, a real Looker, she was more exciting than Life itself, no one could Match her and she never uttered a Stern word. But, alas, she died decades ago and poor Leica has never been the same. Now he has to content himself with the company of those with more money than brains, movie stars and others. Sometimes they don't even know enough to take his lens cap off. 

Nikon and Canon smile. They know they've put on a few pounds and when they look in the mirror in the morning they are surprised at how much hair they have lost and how many wrinkles they have gained. They once dreamed of a life as jet-setters and even had a taste of it, but they were born too late. Still, as they walk through the doors of their safe, suburban homes, they think of their loving wives and happy children and realize that even if this isn't the life they once imagined, it's a pretty good one just the same.

But...that Fuji kid, he is a hard one to figure out. His family made their fortune in an industry that is now dead, yet they managed to survive and prosper while others hit the skids. Nikon and Canon aren't quite sure if he comes calling on their daughters, should they welcome him in or should they stand at the door with a shotgun?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 24, 2013)

unfocused said:


> The rest of the story:...



I like the continued story, except the shotgun bit: that's just too American and these are Japanese companies so they must have different ways to deal with unwanted future son-in-laws


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 24, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > The rest of the story:...
> ...



Ach ja, zu amerikanisch aber auch. Anyway. The all-American way would be the baseball bat in that case (golf club for Leica users of course). Japanese may prefer swords or martial arts? Or any other cliche you can think of?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 24, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Maybe I misread, and Nikon grabbed a Canon ;D

Somehow that doesn't work the other way 'round :


----------



## phoenix7 (Mar 25, 2013)

The Most Interesting Man in the World:

I don't always shoot Leica but when I do I adapt my R lens to my Canon 1DX.

---
Oh and as for Pentax he's sneaking in the back door with a Full Frame of his own.


----------



## RGF (Mar 30, 2013)

unfocused said:


> The rest of the story:
> 
> After a drink or two, Nikon and Canon head to their homes in the suburbs. They have a good laugh on the train ride home as they think about the guys sitting in the corner, still living in their mom's basements without much hope of ever getting a date, much less finding a wife.
> 
> ...



It would be interesting if Canon (or Nikon) would welcome Fuji into their household. Fresh blood is always good for the gene pool.


----------

